# Privacy Manager is a full-featured app for business privacy and it is built for non-rooted devices.



## joyqianqian (May 23, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: RC 1

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Download from Google Play

Features:
*PRIVATE SPACE is a private place to keep your SMS and calls. You need to add the private number to the contacts, we will move the SMS and call from the system to here. You need to set a password (which is used to open this function). You can also create several spaces for different contacts. 
*IMAGE LOCKER is a function to protect important pictures (private photos, business image and so on). You need to set a password (which is used to open this function). This function will encrypt the source files physically, so even the others get the copy from the SD card, they will not be able to see it either. 
*APP LOCKER is a function to keep certain app private. You need to set a password (which is used to open the app from the system) anyone who picked up your mobile will not see any private information.
*PASSWORD MANAGER is a function to keep your ID and password safe. 
*BLOCKING is a function to block harassing phone calls and SMS for you. You can make a blacklist to stop calls or SMS from the same number (or by setting a keyword list to block those SMS including the words). At the same time, you can make a white list (which is very important) to keep in touch even you are in a meeting. 
*DISGUISE CALL & SMS Imagine this situation: important customers call you in a business meeting. You do not want the others who can see your phone know who the caller really is. This function is really useful for James bond, I think. 
*FAKE CALL sometimes, you are in a social meeting, you want to leave early but do not have a decent excuse. Fake call can let your phone ring at the right time. This convenient feature also provides many configuration options (when to ring; Ring tone; how many times; background talk) All these could make this talk real. 
*RECORDER is a function to record secretly. You can keep daily or business talking here.


----------

